# What's Your Favorite Wood...



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

You've got that special project coming up… the one you've been waiting, and preparing, your whole life to do. The client, or yourself, says "just do your thing"... but with one exception… one species of wood, your favorite…

Can you decide… and explain why?

Personally I do a lot of small projects, like boxes, and I like to mix woods so it's kinda tough… but here goes…

Holly.

I like the texture. I like the white starkness and uniqueness of it. I like the tight grain and the way it works, almost like plastic, so you can get really sharp edges and make very small pieces with it. One thing I don't like about it is it's tough to keep clean when using with other woods (but that doesn't matter on this thread). The other thing I don't like about it is the price. About $17 a board foot for premium grade around here (I don't think I'll be doing any hutches or kitchen cabinets with it).

So what's yours? 8,000 year old bog wood? Burl? Claro Walnut? Cherry? Mahogany? Ebony? Pine? Cedar?... and why?

Anyone else care to give this a try? It could be very educational to the rest of us…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

want to guess mine, Chip?


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Yea yea Deb… just don't paint it! See, I have a great memory… especially of traumatic experiences… LOL!


----------



## rkoorman (Sep 1, 2010)

chip

i love working with walnut.

rick


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

For me, my favorite wood to work with is a little hard to decide, but it is a toss up between Mesquite and Pecan. Both have great colors, great grain patterns, and if I goof too badly, make for excellent barbecue.


----------



## petemohr (Dec 11, 2009)

Air dried Claro Walnut. Love the color variations !!!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

haha good for you

I should say that Walnut is my least favourite- just because of the razzing I got over it.. 
and then there's the willow .. dang that stuff is pretty.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow Pete, now that is some fine looking Walnut for sure. Oops, the click through is gone… oh well. Ah, now we're talking. Thanks Pete.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Deb, that Willow you used sure was beautiful. A very unusual wood…


----------



## Lip (Apr 25, 2007)

I always prefer working with Walnut … but I have to agree with Pete … the air dried Claro Walnut is great for that "special project" ... the color variations are wonderful and give the project a very distinctive look … especially if you hit it with some potassium dichromate to really ignite the colors …


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

To many favorite Chip, Blackcherry , Birds Eye Maple, Walnut and so forth. But if I had to go with one its Black Cherry, the mineral streaks, and the aging patina of natural color just knocks me out. It so easy to work with and is just timeless. Lately I used alot of B.E. Maple which is just mesmerizing when finished, just to many wonderful wood to work with. Oh I forgot rosewood, and purple heart and …...ect. ect ect….BC


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey Lip, long time no see. How have you been? Yes, walnut is probably second on my list.

Awww jeeez BC, there's a trouble maker in every crowd ;-) ... I'm going to put you down for Black Cherry… just because. I think this choice is hardest for people who make boxes and small pieces because we like to mix stuff up. The other thing is that a favorite changes over time so I know what you're saying.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Jorge… another trouble maker eh ;-) No, you can't stain it. Jeeeesh. I was wondering when Maple would be picked. There are so many variations.

And hell, you could do a whole kitchen in walnut and just paint it white. Right? (sorry Deb, couldn't resist


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

If I have to be honest here, I would have to say FREE WOOD! I've never really thought about a favorite wood before now. Most of my projects have been free Yellow Pine but that supply is getting low I think I'm down to a couple hundred board feet left of it. I've done some work with Red Oak but have bought that. I had a little Walnut given to me to play with so I bought 5 rough sawn Walnut boards for a project to go with some Red Oak on. I have about 1500 BF of Aromatic Cedar I'm about to tap into so I'm not sure how much I will enjoy working with it yet. By the way the Cedar was also free. So out of all the wood I have experience with working, I would have to say that I would be more likely to buy Red Oak.
One of the reasons for choosing Red Oak is because of its availability here locally. The fact that its also reasonably priced here makes it a good choice. It machines well and joins well and stains good.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Greg, another good reason for a wood to be a favorite. Prices are out of control so I hear you. Yes, free wood is a very, very good wood for sure.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Ebony Yew Laburnum Oak .There are few woods If at all any that I don't like.If you like working with small boxes as you say then laburnum is fantastic to work with.You won't fine these in big pieces as the trees are usually small.Alistair


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Alistair, I just looked up Laburnum because I had never even heard of it. Apparently it's quite rare and as you say, comes in small pieces. It really is beautiful.

One side note mentioned about Laburnum on Wikipedia:

"All parts of the plant are poisonous and can be lethal if consumed in excess. Symptoms of laburnum poisoning may include intense sleepiness, vomiting, convulsive movements, coma, slight frothing at the mouth and unequally dilated pupils. In some cases, diarrhea is very severe and at times the convulsions are markedly tetanic."

Though I rarely eat my wood, I would be especially careful when using it.


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

Black.walnut.when.you.can.get.a.piece.thats.marbled.its.even.better.!

Ms.Debbie.P.You.painted.walnut??!!


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

A tough question for me…depends on many things…
For workability and certain qualities, Burmese teak…
For beauty and grain, Candlewood(indigenous South African)...

...Oh heck, so many…I give up, can't choose!!


----------



## MarioF (Feb 6, 2009)

Spanish cedar, just right in hardness, durability, ease of work, and of course the aroma. Wide range of figure and color, some quite impressive, and best of all I´m surrounded by them.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Chip I got a few pieces given to me to turn it is really the easiest wood in the world to turn and get a really good finish on.It cuts like butter and needs little if any finishing or sanding .If I had a small piece I would send it to you to try.Alistair


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

My favorite is reclaimed… it usually comes to me for free and there is always a story behind it. I also like the fact that you never know what you are going to get when you pull that ole dusty dirty piece of lumber off the job. You clean it all up and …. viola .. its its its … aww crap i better put it on LJ's i dont know what that is.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes Terri, I like the grain in special pieces of walnut too. And oh my, my, Deb is going to kill me for bringing that up. Thanks Terri :-(

And Div, I hear ya. It's a tough question isn't it?

Mario, I would love to be surrounded by Spanish Cedar. Good for you.

Alistair, I'm going to get into turning very soon so I may just try it… with a mask on of course.

Chris, you bring up a very good point. There is nothing like taking old, disgusting, dirty looking pieces of wood and finding the beauty underneath the surface. Great, great post.


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

Sorry-Chip..


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

who's been talking?
It was a snowman-Snow has to be white… so yes, it got a coat of paint…. and I will never do that again .. no matter what the reason! See? I can learn.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Deb, you know I love you… next snowman, let me send you some Holly… dear God, let me send you some Holly, PLEASE!... LOL!

And I promise never to bring this up again… ever. Scouts honor!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

hahaha Holly-how appropriate for a snowman 

and if it's not you.. I'm sure it will be someone announcing to the world the error of my ways.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

I knew I should never have started this thread damn it. :-(

Am I still going to get the newsletter? Pretty please?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

haha you're still on the list


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Whew! Ummm, you're talking about the newsletter list, right? ;-)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

((blinking innocently))


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Shopguryl, I've used cocobolo on a box and really thought it was beautiful… kind of expensive, but beautiful. The grain and color are spectacular. And Padauk is also a favorite of mine. Wish it held it's great orange color longer though.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Hickory.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Jorge… why do I have a feeling your favorite wood will be different tomorrow? ;-)

Abbott… a man of few words when it comes to woodworking… direct, efficient… love it. I haven't used Hickory but it certainly is a beautiful wood.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Bubinga.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

My favorite is jatoba. I use it in many of my projects.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Ms Deb 
Even years later you can't live down that "blonde walnut" snowman. I had forgotten all about it.


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

Put me down for maple, no wait cherry, no… mohogany, birch? Box Elder? don't really like oak all of my beginning projects were oak…. uggggh. maybe paduak? ebony? teak? no not cedar, its hard on my sinus's. Walnut? Honey locust, yeah honey locust, really hard but machines like a dream, and polishes up so nice its glossy without any finish coat, a lot of fun.
Good question


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

But which list is it that he's on, MsDebbieP? =P

For me, it was black walnut, back before I discovered rosewood. I've got some small rosewood boxes that the grain is absolutely drool-worthy. Then again, I've some stellar curly cherry and tiger maple that is just awesome, along with some quilted bubinga that would just knock your socks off. Rosewood! Once I get my wife's camera going and I can get some decently focused pix, I'll show what I mean with the rosewood. Mm,mm, MM!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

well I'm SO glad that we've brought that story back to the present. My claim to friend.

the list.. hmm.. what list???


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't like any of them if they cause me problems when I work them.

I don't like working with 2×4s and pine…..


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Rich, nice choice with the Bubinga. I have a couple of boards but haven't used it yet. I will have to give it a try soon.

Closetguy, never used Jatoba either. Have seen some very nice projects made out of it though.

Dock, what snowman would that be? Can't say I ever heard anything about it. ;-)

Andrew, where do I even begin with you? There are lumber yards that don't have as many woods as you listed.

Jack, Rosewood is another wood I've always wanted to try. I think it would be a great wood to do a box with.

Hiya Ms. Debbie. Hope you are well this eve. How's the weather up there? Not as chilly as it is around here I'm suspecting (rolls eyes).


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, I guess it's my turn to chime in…...

Local wood - claro walnut is one of my favorites…
Exotic wood - it's a toss up between Zircote and Caribbean Rosewood - The Zircote has such a "dramatic" contrast and grain pattern it is just beautiful and it is nice to work with. The Caribbean Rosewood has such a beautiful color range of beautiful patterns, it is just like a rainbow at times and it is also nice to work with.

And then of course we have Lacewood, curly and quilted maple, Zebrawood, Bloodwood, Padauk, Ebony, etc. etc. etc. ................. Oh, that's right you said "favorite".....LOL

Great question but a very hard question…...


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Walnut. Hold the paint.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Actually I work with more oak than any other wood. It's what the customers ask for mostly.
I think my favorite might be walnut, but I also like Purpleheart…....I don't like wasteing it on cutting boards,
cause it cost a lot more than most woods…..


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Gene, you use an abundance of extraordinary woods on your work, so I'm going to let you off the hook on this one. Box makers don't seem to be able to use much restraint on this subject. ;-)

Charlie, even though you make a lot of boxes… way to show some restraint… and I don't mean just with the paint. (see Gene, it can be done ;-)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

no list.. no snowman.. no memory… sounds like a good plan!
And you're right Chip.. it's feeling a little warm up here.. not the snuggly warm and cozy, feeling the love kinda warmth though . haha

and adding to your wood list, the last bench that Rick and I made was with the most beautiful cedar.. it has a "blonde" colour to it.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Hornbeam.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I like mahogany. It's easy to work with hand tools. It's easy with lathe tools. It does make me itch, so I take precautions. To me it's worth the itch.

Walnut is a very close second.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Regarding bubinga - - - It is an beautiful exotic wood but it is not prohibitively expensive. Some is pretty straight grained and other pieces can have a very curly or wavy grain.

It comes from very large trees and very wide and very long pieces are possible (at a price) but most of us are satisfied with more modest sizes.

I have 30 bf of 6/4 curly bubinga that will be a bed frame shortly.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

My favorite looking woods are mahogany and spalted maple, especially for small boxes and such.

However I would have to say my favorite wood to work with so far has been Basswood. My dad who is also a woodworker had a bunch of trees cut down and milled like 25 years ago or so and there was a lot of basswood and he still has a stack left after all these years. I know its a carvers wood but I have used it for just about everything. Its a very clear wood with very little defect. I cant recall ever seeing a knot on a piece of basswood. It is also very light weight and cuts very easy. I have stained it, used natural finishes and even painted it and it takes all finishes very well. I would have to say the only down side of the basswood is it creates a lot of dust when ripping a piece or routing it.


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

1) Walnut (have never tried Claro but would love to - anyone want to send some?)
2) Bubinga
3) Canarywood
4) Maple
5) Black Cherry

Jim


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

An awful lot of amazing wood being mentioned here. Hornbeam stands out… I'll have to check on that one.

The look, the smell, the feel of wood… isn't that what it's all about? Thanks for all of the interesting comments gentlemen… and ladies.


----------



## cwdance1 (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm very new to wood working so my experience is very low. I have worked with pecan and loved the wood when its finished but its a pain to work with, not to mention my eyes almost swelled shut. I cut a box out of Cherry and seemed to be easy to work with. My favorite looking wood so far has to be spalted maple, very easy to work and beautiful to look at.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

cw, spalted maple is a terrific wood. Around here it's hard to come by for some reason. When I do find it it's very expensive. I would like to try some on a box sometime if I find just the right piece. The eternal quest… lol. I was just looking at your work and you've done some wonderful pieces by the way. Thanks for your comment!


----------



## Brian024 (Feb 2, 2009)

I can't decide on one; either walnut, wenge, or quarter sawn oak.


----------



## akillian (Sep 18, 2010)

I guess I will be the odd one. I have two woods that I love to use when I get the chance, curly walnut and butternut. These woods have amazing color and grain that make them stand out. I only finish them with oil and wax.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

hands down i say maple. love the texture, and the grain, and of course the colour. Its very warming and the best wood to contrast with others whether it be bloodwood, walnut, purpleheart, etc. Its perfect. And it finishes very nicely. hense i am canadian and the maple leaf is on our flag lol


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

My favorite wood is free, no matter what species! Just saved a couple of pieces of barlett pear from the fireplace. Couple of pieces left so I might stop and get them. Saw a turning with that wood- looked great!


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

Chip I like Sepele.
It machines well, Routs great, sands nice and when you put on a clear finish I enjoy the rich reds and the yellow highlights.


----------



## Mogebier (Feb 4, 2010)

I guess I'm the most boring of everyone on here. I like Red Oak. I like staining it directly so the contrast between the background and the "veins" stands out harshly.
But I'm odd.


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

I will put a vote in for Cedar, in any of it's many varieties.
I just love the smell after cutting it and the colors are gorgeous. I also have a bunch of it all around my house so it gets the free nod as well.
BUT, a question like this is like trying to name your favorite food, band, child or blonde, brunette or red head…...depends on my mood and what is available.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

Mine is NARRA.. Though very limited, there are lot of recycled narra here.


----------



## Houtje (Apr 6, 2010)

Laburnum…
Beautifull wood!
Any one try this before?

Houtje


----------



## Beeguy (Jun 11, 2008)

For me locally harvested lumber is my choice by far. It does limit me somewhat, but I have this thing about going long distances for something that is literally growing in my backyard. I have yet to build something and then say I wish it was some other wood.

I like quartersawn white oak for its very distinictive look, and spalted maple for its character. I also really like sasafrass. It looks a lot like oak, stains well, and really holds up for projects used outdoors. But the best part is the smell when you cut it.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

The woods I work with are fairly small because I build large scale train models. The appearance of the wood is not very important to me, but strength and stability is, so whatever wood I have on hand that fits that requirement is my favorite. I get most of my hardwoods as cutoffs and scraps from a local cabinet maker. If I need Red Oak or Poplar, Lowes or HD.


----------

